# Best Anti-zombie Weapon Evar!!



## Marauder06 (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Chopstick (Nov 27, 2010)

Its crazy!  Mara is drunk but his computer is puking, not him!  LOL
I think SS should provide Mara with a bottle of Glenlivet every weekend.  ;)


----------



## Dame (Nov 27, 2010)

Looks like something Bruce Campbell would use.


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Nov 28, 2010)

"Where do you put the bayonet?"


----------



## x SF med (Nov 28, 2010)

Should have a belt fed shotgun attachment too, and be in a bigger caliber... 5.56 just doesn't kill zombies very well.


----------



## Voodoo (Dec 16, 2010)

Love it.


----------



## HOLLiS (Dec 16, 2010)

That is completely Hell-a-Cool..............  It would be cooler still if I did not watch that presentation on airborne pathogens.    Be great on Hajj too.


----------



## The91Bravo (Dec 16, 2010)

Christmas is coming...
Goose is getting fat...
gotta chop him up...
and I wanna use THAT!!!


----------

